# Hypnosis rp



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Anyone want to hypnotize an unassuming dragon?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

I have plenty of psychics and witches for that.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

I like that


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> I like that



Okay, well I have multiple characters for this sort of thing:

Chief among them are Amanda:





Her grandmother, Aurelia (ghost and alive version.)







My demons:









And maybe Augusta Sterno:


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

A demon sounds interesting


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> A demon sounds interesting



There's three then, Malice, Lilian, and their father Arnzarel.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Arnzarel sounds good


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> Arnzarel sounds good



Warning though however, he's the worst to get along with. He's like a grumpy boomer, only he's been alive for about the time of the ancient echinda civilization. He's not friendly at all and expect everyone to do what he says, stubborn and prideful.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Oh


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> Oh



Yeah, Arnzy is defiantly hard mode difficulty.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok how about malice


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok how about malice



Okay, she's the calmest out of the three, but she is quite formidable. She's the green one.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok



She can also turn giant. My demons act like a "five man band" each with a specific quality or role.

Arnzarel: The magic guy, the nerd. 

Lilian: The fast ninja one, the agile one.

Malice: The strength one, the mighty glacier. 

Sarihash: Basically the psychic, the Silver the Hedgehog as a demon. (He is still in the works.)

Viktor: Not a demon, but sort of an abomination Arnzy made, the melee one and the one that chases after you with a hook for a weapon.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok



Malice is the most "motherly" of the choices.


----------



## Universe (Mar 6, 2021)

Well good night


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Morning


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

You don't need to multiply post. I can see your responses.


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Anyways, with Malice?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Yes


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Okay, so do we start here?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Ok sure


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok sure



You start then?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Sure


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

*I was standing in a forest eating dragonfruit minding my own business not having a care in the world* “mmmmmmh this is some good dragonfruit”


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Um, how should my character arrive?


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

I don’t know hmmmmmmm how about appearing through smoke?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Universe said:


> I don’t know hmmmmmmm how about appearing through smoke?



She's not a summonable demon. XD


----------



## Universe (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh


----------



## Universe (Mar 8, 2021)

How about walking through the forest?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 8, 2021)

Okay, but give me a bit. College studies.


----------



## Universe (Mar 9, 2021)

Ok


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 9, 2021)

*slides in* i'll do it but i want it the other way around


----------



## Universe (Mar 10, 2021)

Ok


----------



## florance the fox (Mar 11, 2021)

Universe said:


> Ok


so what you say want to control me?


----------



## Universe (Mar 11, 2021)

Sure if you’re ok with it


----------

